# Suggestions for running Spotify



## JDD (May 28, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is the best place for this, but it seems to be related to ports maybe?

I've been trying to get Spotify working. First, I installed Wine and downloaded the .exe file, tried to install that way, and the program screen loaded but nothing happened. So I abandoned that axis of attack. 

I read through the handbook  and stumbled upon chapter 10.2. I've got everything set up to run Linux binaries, I think. Should it possible, if I can find the right tar or deb file, to run Spotify this way? I'm trying to figure this out on my own, but if I'm completely wasting my time let me know. 

(Would my goal count as porting? I'm getting really confused by all this.)


----------



## kpa (May 28, 2016)

It would count as porting if you could create an automated way of "packaging" the Linux Spotify app into a FreeBSD port. Take a look at the port of the Linux version of Doom 3 as an example of such port:

games/linux-doom3


----------



## RichardM (May 28, 2016)

I tried setting up the Linux app under FreeBSD 10.3 recently but failed, the situation doesn't seem any different to that described in the Spotify entry of https://wiki.freebsd.org/WantedPorts

However, the Windows version runs fine under wine, albeit with a few of the buttons not showing.  This is i386-wine-1.6.2_10,1 on FreeBSD 10.3. Do you get any error messages when you run Spotify in wine from a terminal?


----------

